# Do LB's (EMT) require connectors?



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

kbam4th said:


> *In a dry location does an LB require connectors* or is the set screw enough? and if it does require connectors how can you tighten both set screws on the connectors if your nippling through a wall.


 Explain how you would connect a piece of EMT to an LB without a connector.

An LB for EMT always needs a connector, whether it is set screw or compression.

If you are nippling through a wall simply connect the pipe to the LB before putting it through the wall. IF you cant do it that way simply get a compression connector make the whole a bit bigger slide the pipe through the wall and thread the connector into the LB.

If you dont want to make a bigger hole chase with a piece of rigid.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

They make some LBs made to connect to emt with a set screw and no connector. Never used one though.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> They make some LBs made to connect to emt with a set screw and no connector. Never used one though.


 Sounds hoaky. I wonder if there is any price difference.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

qckrun said:


> Sounds hoaky. I wonder if there is any price difference.


I've seen them at ACE, and the depot. DYI


----------



## kbam4th (Aug 7, 2010)

the LB has thread and also a set screw. My practice was to use a connector, but a guy at work explained that a set screw can be used instead of the connector, and want to get some opinions. 

every EMT LB i've seen has both, thread and set screw


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard this too. 

Some pulling L's and such have threads, with set screws, and are listing for using EMT with no connector. It's a real ugly looking install, but damn if it isn't approved for that use. 

I would of guessed with threads inside, and using EMT with no connector, the threads would cause less than half the pipe to be in contact with the connector.

But it's listed for the use, so go figure.


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a freak of mechanical nature.

Probably one of those bastard ones where the cover is extra.


----------



## kbam4th (Aug 7, 2010)

Here are the ones we get, and if used to go through the wall the set screw can be tightened on the LB at the wall surface.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

They make two kinds - ones for rigid, and ones for EMT. The EMT ones have a smooth bore and a set-screw, just like an EMT coupler or connector. The rigid ones have threads. The drawback to the rigid ones is that you have to screw connectors into them to use them on EMT, which increases the materials required. The same is true of pull-box elbows, etc.

Mike


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Last time I went to the supply house they told me they sell Combo LB's but only up to 2" honestly I never heard of combo lb's, sorry if this is a little off topic and all just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I like the combo LBs, because sometimes if I'm putting the LB on a piece of rigid if I screw it all the way tight, it's facing the wrong way. I screw it on as far as I can, point it where I want it, and tighten the set screw to hold it there.

In a pinch, I have used those LBs without connectors, but I prefer not to because they never seemed as secure as when I use a connector.

It's almost a moot point now, anyway: I switched over to Arlington's "Anybody" fittings. They're fantastic. I keep a box of 1/2 and 3/4 on my truck and just use 'em for everything.

-John


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Those look pretty expensive. They would be good in an emergency though.

http://www.aifittings.com/whnew85.htm :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

bruce6670 said:


> Those look pretty expensive.


 It's funny, everyone who sees one says that! I think I get the 1/2 for about $5 a piece and the 3/4 for $6, but I also buy them by the box. 

I'd be hesitant to use them on the outside of someone's house because they look sorta industrial. But when you're actually doing industrial, who cares?

I can invent fittings that don't even exist! Put both connectors on one side and call it a "U fitting." Or make one with 5 connectors on it! You can add additional connectors long after they've been installed, which makes your installation a lot more versatile. These things are gold! 

Alright, I'm done plugging Arlington. What were we talking about?? :icon_cheesygrin::whistling2:

-John


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Big City Electrician said:


>


What is wrong with these??? I have used them many times and never even remotely considered them hoaky. Inside and dry locations what is any different than a threaded one with an SS emt conn screwed into it? At least with these the screws are always lined up. 


The ones now come threaded and with set screws as Bkessler wrote.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> What is wrong with these??? I have used them many times and never even remotely considered them hoaky.













I know I have used tons of these and always thought they looked much better than using a rigid one with connectors threaded in. 

Like you said now we get the universal ones.


----------



## PmDavis300 (Jan 24, 2009)

i dont think thought anybodies are ment to have 5 connectors actually connected.... would lead to an over fill condition


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

PmDavis300 said:


> i dont think thought anybodies are ment to have 5 connectors actually connected.... would lead to an over fill condition


 Depends what you're filling 'em with! :whistling2: Though, I agree, they probably aren't designed for five connectors, watching fill with five, is no different than watching fill with two or three.

-John


----------

